# Processing advise needed



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

So I bought a young market Boer doe from a local farmer on craigslist. I never actually saw the goat... the seller arranged the slaughter and transport to the butcher for cut and wrap. I don't have the hanging weight yet but the seller told me she turned out to be a lot smaller then he had originally thought, only about 60 pounds (live weight). I feel kinda bad sending such a small animal to slaughter. Anyway, this is my first time having a goat processed. I was originally thinking the cuts would be a lot like the lamb that I buy but when I asked the seller for cutting advise he told me he usually just makes sausage and has some ground because the muscles are too small to really make steaks or chops. Do you all agree with this? Can you cut a goat like you do a lamb (leg roasts, chops, kabobs etc.) or should I just do like the seller does? Thanks for any advise you can offer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no, steaks & chops are wonderful! So long as they are cooked long & low covered in liquid they should be fall off the bone tender.
My rule of thumb is 300 for 2 hrs in Dutch oven with lid on.
At that size you will get leg roasts that will fit in pan.
Sure you can do sausage & ground, even brats.
We love Italian sausage too.
If you like liver it will be especially mild & tender.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At 60 lbs the cuts of meat will be smaller but then just have more. Not a big deal.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh, that's good news. I couldn't imagine killing an entire goat just for some sausage. I'll feel much better about it knowing that I can serve a variety of dishes.Thanks for the advise!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh Winky we've had to do 2 yr old buck. We had him all ground & it was great.


----------



## popsicle (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm sure your meat is ready by now, however...

We processed a boer X that was about the same size as your guy; and we also did a 200+ lb, 5-year-old Saanen. 

If you can access a copy of the book Goat: Meat, Milk & Cheese you will find some information on cuts to ask for as cutting up like a lamb doesn't always take full advantage of what the goat has to offer. We butchered ours before I had the book so had ours cut like lamb. We're not disappointed in the least, but we are a bit more educated now. 

Regrettably, we thought the old guy wouldn't be all that great so we just got sausage, summer sausage and ground. We've actually been VERY happy with the ground goat so it wasn't too bad of a deal, but lookinb back I'd have liked those big shoulders for mole.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Chevon Mole must be divine!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks popsicle, I'll check that book out. We did go ahead and have the doe processed like a lamb. We ended up with 21 pounds and a nice variety of cuts. We had steaks last night. I must say it was pretty good. It kind of reminded me of venison because it was just the slightest bit gamey (or livery) but not at all goaty or bucky like our first experience with the goat we bought from the farmers market.


----------



## popsicle (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh, it is!


----------

